# Looking for short adhesive measuring tapes



## repeters1 (Oct 25, 2009)

I hope this is the right place to post this. As it involves making jigs, I thought here would be the place.
I thought I saw an ad somewhere for 6" or 12" adhesive backed tape measure for putting on different jigs and it came in a roll. I think it was 48" or 60" roll but it was actually four or five 12" or eight or ten 6" individual tapes.
If anyone knows where I can find these, please let me know.
I really do not want to buy 6' rolls and waste most of it.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Try this Self-Adhesive Measuring Tape - Rockler Woodworking Tools I'm not sure that is what you want, but they have several tyes to choose from.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

repeters1 said:


> I hope this is the right place to post this. As it involves making jigs, I thought here would be the place.
> I thought I saw an ad somewhere for 6" or 12" adhesive backed tape measure for putting on different jigs and it came in a roll. I think it was 48" or 60" roll but it was actually four or five 12" or eight or ten 6" individual tapes.
> If anyone knows where I can find these, please let me know.
> I really do not want to buy 6' rolls and waste most of it.


Hi Peter, I think these guys have what you want. Problem is they have a $75 minimum order. :sader tape price isn't bad, but...... 
If you think you are gonna use a lot of it, it may not be a bad deal as Kreg and other resellers ask $5-$8/ft.
Try a google search for "adhesive measuring tape" and see what you can come up with 
1/2" Wide, 1/16" Grads - Fractional Adhesive Rulers - fn-s006l-tc


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You could always print your own, and stick them down.
Google for printable rulers.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> You could always print your own, and stick them down.
> Google for printable rulers.


 I love the simple, cheap solutions! Thanks, Mike!

Cassandra


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

a lil adhesive backed printer paper. hmmmmmmmmmmmm says I..

What isn't online??

thanks Mike!!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Many have old/broken rulers or one they got for free (key chain type) in the tool box or the wife's junk drawer in the kitchen, they all have one  they are not much good for anything so you could use one of them ,cut off what you need and with some double side tape stick them down in place .


========


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> I love the simple, cheap solutions! Thanks, Mike!
> 
> Cassandra


+1, and add Twoskies idea of using adhesive backed printer paper and you have a winner. If 11" would work, you could print several on a 8 1/2" x 11" sheet instead of a single 12" ruler that you have to put diagonal on there to fit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paulo

If you are going to print it out use legal size paper (8"x 14" the norm) with a little bit of 3M spray glue it's in place, it's longer..than the A4 type.

http://www.waterproof-paper.com/graph-paper/
=======


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

AxlMyk said:


> You could always print your own, and stick them down.
> Google for printable rulers.


 And if you can't find what you need online, one can use CAD to create custom scales. Inch, mm, Golden Ratio, and so forth.

Spray adhesive, paper scale, then clean plastic (e.g., packing tape.)

Cassandra


----------



## repeters1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks John, that is what I want but you are correct about the price. I checked out their other items thinking I could get the minimum but nothing really grabed my eye. I think I'm going to see if I can dig up some of my daughters old rulers (plastic and wood) from when she was in school and try to use them. Thanks to everyone with their help & ideas. I'll let you know what I end up using..


----------



## repeters1 (Oct 25, 2009)

Noob said:


> +1, and add Twoskies idea of using adhesive backed printer paper and you have a winner. If 11" would work, you could print several on a 8 1/2" x 11" sheet instead of a single 12" ruler that you have to put diagonal on there to fit.


Good idea about the adhesive paper. As a matter of fact, They do make full sheet label paper. As I only need 6", 8", & 10" rulers for the jigs I'm making, I may be able to get 4- 6 rulers out of one sheet. Thanks for the idea guys. I'll go to Staples tomorrow and see what they have. :laugh:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

*Hi Guys*

I'm pretty sure Avery makes a full sheet, 8-1/2 x 11 mailing label, They also make labels for VHS tape boxes.
Only thing is to make sure the scaling of your equipment is pretty close. Also paper labels and inkjet ink aren't very durable the norm. I have used it but usually cover with at least 2 coats of clear poly.:blink:


----------

